# Sea Mullet Info Thread



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

After the excellent thread on catching pomps, I figure a thread for sea mullet is in order.

Personally just started targeting these fish this past year. Moon, got me going with the fact that all my rods were too stiff for short range mullet fishing.

So, I am in the search for a couple of 8' light weight hollow glass rod that will handle 1 to 3 oz with a very soft tip. 

We saw several older black gentlemen that were slaying them close by us and they landed more due to the softer rods.

Fresh shrimp is a must. If you will not eat it, then generally they will not either.

So, chime in with your water preferences, tides, baits rigs etc.opcorn:


----------



## Conrad (Feb 23, 2007)

*I need this one...*

Hopefully someone puts up something good here, because I can't catch the buggers, fresh shrimp or not! I had a buddy in a boat catching them on cut bluefish and I couldn't catch them on ANYTHING!


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

i generally pick em up when i am fishing for pomps, but never actually target them, so basically i've caught them on sand fleas & FBBW.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*multiple baits*

it seems like one day they want BWFB and the next it might be real bw's and then the next day it might be shrimp ...... sometimes it's on the top hook and sometimes the bottom hook ..... so I usually put 3 rods out in close with different baits and let the fish tell me what they want ... last summer one day at ramp 34 only thing they wanted was real bloodworms and nothing else .... experiment ........


----------



## POMPINOLOVER (Jun 29, 2006)

I have caught my biggest mullet also Pompano Fishing. I caught 2 over 2lbs last year both citations while fishing for pomps just behind the breakers in about 2-3 ft of water. Both were caught on sand fleas, but fresh shrimp as mentioned also works as well as BWFB's . It sems the bigger ones cruise Parallel to the shore line just behind the breakers ... I also caught some decent black drum up to 4lbs, fishing this same area again on the sand fleas..


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

I am in no way a great mullet fisherman but this is what I have noticed.

Spring, they seem to like staying out near the bars.Long cast seems to get them while a short cast in the wash has not produced much.

Summer they seem to move in closer with a rod in the wash and sometimes a lob into the slew.

Fall,they seem to be all over from the wash all the way out to the bar,although I have had my best luck in the fall finding white water from a close bar and casting on top of the bar.

Baits, as said fresh shrimp.Sand Fleas also.Fall, small pieces of cut mullet or bunker(have caught nice pups as well) and BWFB have done well for me.

Rods, I don't have a mullet rod per se, but use 8' and 9' tica's with 2500 Daiwa laguna's loaded with 10# test line.I use hand tied bottom rig with orange beads tied above the hooks. This year I have some of the Barney rigs with the colored floats that I want to try as someone I know usally out fishes me and he uses those.


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

2nd on the Lil Corky colored floats behind the hooks. Julian from AFAW was showing me many of the English rigs and he fishes for whiting, basically the same fish with great success. I will get a photo of one the rigs up later this week.

I am experimenting with # 2 short shank aberdeens and some #2 circles for the upcoming year. I got some hooks from Julian and they are the sharpest hooks I have ever seen. They will cut you from 18" away.


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

I catch sea mullet, black drum and pompano in the same water, with the same bait on rising tide.

Fish the flats and look for runouts

Look for sandfleas and coquina crabs. They love them!

When the water spills over the flat they come up onto it to feed. I use sandfleas and VERY FRESH peeled shrimp. The freshest I can find.

The best tip is to use a light rod with small #2 bronze longshank hooks. Try an uglystick 9' downrigger rod. It is perfect for this type of fishing. He will pick the bait up and pull a bow in the rod and hook himself.


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

DrumintheSuds said:


> II use sandfleas and VERY FRESH peeled shrimp. The freshest I can find.


Maybe a dumb question: When you guys say "fresh" does that mean never frozen? Or just not stinky? Thanks


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

Fresh caught that day is best
I get mine just caught, dehead them immediately, put half in my freezer inside the camper (weekend trips) and put the others on ice in the bait box. I built my bait box so that my bait NEVER sits in water from melted ice. It sits in plastic containers with holes in the bottom raised above the bottom of the cooler.


----------



## CGSurfCaster (Dec 27, 2006)

I've caught them both close and a long cast out. Best to experiment. Usually, just a flip over the breakers works. I use a typical two hook bottom rig you can buy about anywhere. I like the ones with the orange beads. Use a small, longshank hook (#2 is good.) I usually am fishing in the spring and fall. Not much summer experience.

I use both shrimp and cut mullet for bait until I see what they want. Mullet on the top hook. Usually shrimp is better for me. Fresh is good, but I always salt mine immediately to toughen it up. It doesn't seem to hurt the bite.

I use different rods from 7' to 10' with 10# line. I usually spike the rods until I find the bite, then hold them to feel the bite so I can get them. :fishing:


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

CGSurfCaster said:


> I usually am fishing in the spring and fall. Not much summer experience.
> :fishing:


You should try summer. You would be AMAZED!

I LOVE summer fishing


----------



## CGSurfCaster (Dec 27, 2006)

I'd love to get down there in the summer. I haven't been down there in the summer in about 10 years. Back then, those dang Spanish kept biting my Stingsilver at the point.   

Maybe next year...I got WDW this summer with the lil' ones. Anytime at OBX is fine wiff me.


----------



## Moon (Feb 24, 2007)

Best catch ever was a 100 qt cooler full of big one pound plus sea mullets. Fun, Fun, Fun
Location- Core Banks on a day trip.
Bait-FRESH shrimp
Month- late August
Beach- Deep Holes and sloughs

I have had my best luck reading the surf and finding deep drop holes and sloughs. I have caught them on flat beaches, but have had much more luck in deeper water. I perfer a falling tide and tide often plays a very important role in catching or just fishing. I often plan a day trip to start fishing around the top of the high tide, if I know the location I want to fish. I like to buy the very freshish shrimp I can find. I often will go to two or three bait shops to find shrimp. If it smell like shrimp it is too old. I perfer shrimp that smells similar to salt water. I also like to use fresh bloodworms when fishing for big sea mullets. I have found in the Surf City/Topsail area the big sea mullets perfer fresh bloodworm or a shrimp/bloodworm comb. Sand fleas are almost great bait. In searching for a good location look for sandfleas in the suds. Year before last in November, I got schooled and learned a valuable lesson. I was fishing in the Surf City area and young women next to me was using sandfleas and I was using fresh shrimp. I did catch about a dozen nice mullets and about a dozen nice specks. She caught two 5 gallon buckets full of some of the largest sea mullets I have seen caught in a long time. Needless to say I did purchase a sand flea rack after that day. 
I also will only fish with hand-tied rigs. I only use florocarbon (30 lb) and gold hooks. Hook size depends upon the size of the seamullets. I have had my best luck catching really big mullets in the fall. (Late August through November) Do not use heavey rods and line, it takes all the fun out of catching these smaller fish. I ususally use several 7 foot glass rods with soft tips. These soft tips rods help allow the fish to set themselves. They don't have to be fancy custom rods! $15 to $30 rods work just fine. I perfer to use 10 pound line and really like to fish when I only have to use a 2 oz. weight. I like to fish three rods. One 8 foot rod cast out almost to the bar and two rods cast just behind the breakers. I often catch blues and spots on the rig cast out farther and pomps, black drum and sea mullet near the breakers. I have caught sea mullets so close to shore all I did was flip the bait out underhand. Always!!! try different locations within the surf zone.
At Surf City/Topsail I always walk and carry my gear, so I often find a good location and spend most of the day fishing different tides. At Core Banks or on Hatteras Isalnd, I search for the fish. Bait one rod and drive the beach looking for good locations. Make one cast and if nothing happens move to another good location. At Core Banks I might spend an hour finding the fish, but this tactic has paid off big time in the past.
Ask some of the locals and old-timers for advice. They usually are always willing to talk and give helpful information. Never hurts to ask and you might make a new friend in the process.
Another option for these fish is boat fishing. The Morehead area always has several good bites during the year. There is always a good bite in April in the Port area. Oct and Nov are also good times of the year. One tip I learned form a local this past fall is to use red speck rigs tipped with shrimp bounced on the bottom. 
There is also a good run off many of the remaining piers during the spring. SW winds seems to always be the key to catching fish. One thing I have not tryed is night fishing for sea mullets. Anyone out there had any luck night fishing for sea mullets in the surf? I know they bite really good on the piers at night, but was wondering about the surf.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*If you can absorb all this info...Here more.*

Me, I dont really like to think I target these (or Pompano specifically for that matter) per say. 

I guess when Im fishing for the bottom fish like these two, I just use a two or three hook bottom rig. But most recently I started using Sabikis as bottom rigs.

I just tip them with shrimp and Bloodwork fish bites and hang on....

Bait though can be confusing at times. I rarely, and I mean very rarely catch a sea mullet on cut bait here in the SENC. 

In Hatteras, I quit buying shrimp unless targetting pompano as well because I cant catch a sea mullet on shrimp there. In the fall when I am fishing with the guys here from work in the Avon area, they put a class on for the sea mullet.

But, locations? Cdog hit it on the head with the location deal. LAter in the year fish closer in then all over.....

My rig most often now is the Sabiki tipped with something as written earlier as I am looking for quick bait for larger fishes too, then I stick with keeping the others for eating if they are big enough.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

I've used the barney rigs a bunch and replaced the hooks with 2/0 eagle claw circles. But I like the idea of floro handtied....

One thing we throw in the mix up here is crabs for bait. Peelers generate more small baits than hard ones...but hard ones work just fine using each knuckle for a bait. I've found a lot with molted and hard calico crabs in their stomachs

But other than that, like surf chunker said, ya gotta see what they want that day. Ya better have a minumum of three types of bait, and hope they don't want the forth.

Biggest one I ever caught was on a filleted square of bunker.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Firespyder7 said:


> Bait though can be confusing at times. I rarely, and I mean very rarely catch a sea mullet on cut bait here in the SENC.


Same here for the most part, although i caught one early last fall on a whole finger mullet that probably woulda gone citation size. I was trying to catch a blue for bait, so i'm not sure if the blues had chewed on the finger mullet before the sea mullet got to it. Then again, just about everything is feeding on the finger mullet that time of year so who knows. Oh, and i was desperate for bait that night, so he was promptly bisected and placed on a pulley rig.


----------



## NCsurffisher (Jun 27, 2004)

Moon said:


> Anyone out there had any luck night fishing for sea mullets in the surf? I know they bite really good on the piers at night, but was wondering about the surf.


Absolutely. Most of my fishing is at night and sometimes when the daytime bite is slow, the night bite in the same spot is outta sight. 

I hate to mention squid here, but I have to. One of the best runs of sea mullet I've ever experienced was off of Frisco Pier in April (mid-90s)...and ALL they wanted was squid. So, I second, third, fourth...whatever, the idea that trying a diversity of baits is key. Sand fleas and cut mullet can be great and of course the ol standbys of fresh shrimp and bloods (real and fake). 

I just wish I had more patience for bait fishing.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*squid*

I never go to the beach without a box ... cut it into little strips ... it's my bait I use till I catch some fresh bait but several times it was like you said ... it was what they wanted ... variety is the spice of life


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

I like to feed them samiches..
A small piece of blood worm goes on the hook first then a small piece of squid. 

The squid keeps them from stealing the expensive worms so bad and I think they just like the combo...


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Good call PM, I’ve done that too, especially when other little pickers are around. Seems to keep a baited hook out there a little longer.

Also, Moon, I’ve caught em in the likely places after dark as well.


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

I've caught 'em on shrimp and sand fleas. My best day of catching them was April 2006, at Cape Lookout. Found a nice deep slough with a break behind it, right close to shore. My buddy and I were using 7' bass rods with little bass-sized baitcasters and miniature fishfinder rigs. In the three hours we had to fish that day before we had to jump on the ferry, we caught nearly a cooler full of big sea mullet, a handfull of keeper-sized grey trout, a couple decent flounder, and of course dogfish (which were thrown back). All were caught on fresh shrimp, within 30' of shore.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Sea Mullet*

I guess my best day of catching sea mullet was 4th of July week 2 years ago. I got up at the a$$ crack of dawn and headed to a hole in Kure Beach. I fished from before daylight until the sun came up. During this time I caught a bucket full of sea mullet.

The bait was small sand fleas tipped with shrimp. They did not bite plain fleas or plain shrimp as good as the combo. When the sun came up the bite stopped.

Another time was around midnight on the South end at Fort Fisher. They bit hard for about 2 hours. I kept 15 of the biggest. Nto sure what the tide was but it was late at night. I generally catch more at night than during the day.

Darin


----------



## kingmak (Jan 20, 2008)

I like real blood worms as opposed to bwfb. last summer I watched my buddy slayin' em on the real ones while I got one or two on the fake stuff


----------



## Moon (Feb 24, 2007)

Carolina Rebel- Don't you just hate it when you have to catch the ferry and the fish start biting?
Cape Lookout/Core Banks is my favorite place to catch and fish for seamullets. I have been over there on many occasions for day trips and run out of bait (shrimp). They were so thick one day we were catching them two at a time on small pieces of cut bait when we ran out of shrimp. Another time the ferry came across early and everyone was loading up. The ferry had to wait for one guy about 20 minutes, so I ran back across on my four wheeler and caught about a dozen more in 15 minutes. My dad got mad, thought the ferry was going to leave me. There was an deep hole full of fish right up from the cottages that year.
I also have had much better luck with real bloodworm as compared to BWFB. I got schooled by a guy in Oct. down at topsail this past year. He probably caught 40 to 50 on real bloodworms and a small piece of shrimp. I did the same thing, only I was using BWFB and small piece of shrimp. He caught three fish to my one. I finally bought a extra bag of bloodworms from him and started to catch many more fish.
Don't forget a sea mullet head is a great drum bait. Vaccum seal several dozen for those times when bait is hard to find.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*I target them from the planks from time to time..*

I've had bunches of good days on the piers with them rascals,and blowtoads too.. I just use a Seastriker pomp rig,gonna start Tater to handtieing these rascals this yr though..  
Many times in the spring off Frisco and Avon,I find an outsuck by the pier and cast there,catch quite a few that way. In the fall off Avon we have fat out slayed em in the deep slough bout where the T is.. 
Changing bait,as has been said,can DEFINATLY be key.. If you ain't got shrimp,that's what they'll be biting on.. You can throw all them bloodworms,and cutbait,even fleas,and you'll be fishing and not catching if shrimp is the "bait of the day"..
As far as nightfishing,biggest seamullets I've ever seen came off Avon at night.. One of the members here,Teo aka Crawfish,was catching them for bait.. The heads were TOO BIG!!
I'm talkin horsehead seamullets..


----------



## Moon (Feb 24, 2007)

Snuffy calls them big fish, "Bull Mullets." They make great fillets!


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

Drumdum said:


> I've had bunches of good days on the piers with them rascals,and blowtoads too.. I just use a Seastriker pomp rig,gonna start Tater to handtieing these rascals this yr though..
> Many times in the spring off Frisco and Avon,I find an outsuck by the pier and cast there,catch quite a few that way. In the fall off Avon we have fat out slayed em in the deep slough bout where the T is..
> Changing bait,as has been said,can DEFINATLY be key.. If you ain't got shrimp,that's what they'll be biting on.. You can throw all them bloodworms,and cutbait,even fleas,and you'll be fishing and not catching if shrimp is the "bait of the day"..
> As far as nightfishing,biggest seamullets I've ever seen came off Avon at night.. One of the members here,Teo aka Crawfish,was catching them for bait.. The heads were TOO BIG!!
> I'm talkin horsehead seamullets..



Yeah DD love that sea striker rig.. Its about all I use. 

I am not above putting a rig on a 10' rod with a 3oz sinker if that is what it takes to reach them. Its not much fun but what the hey.

Remove guts, leave head on. put them on the grill fresh caught (still kicking) an eat um like corn on the cob. good stuff..


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

I've spent a lot of time working to catch the little critters. Sooooo, here's my take on Sea Mullet fishing on the Outer Banks;

Like stated before they hang out in different places in the surf at different times of the year, plus we catch two different types of Sea Mullet. The Northern Sea Mullet is the long skinny silver one with the long 1st ray of the dorsal fin, usually dark colored. The Southern Sea Mullet is fatter one with the dark bands on its sides, this one tends to get a little bigger than the Northern. All of my really big Sea Mullet have been Southerns, including my PB at 18 inchs.

In the Spring (as Cdog said) they hang on the inside of the outer bar, as the water warms they come right to the drop off and eat Sand Fleas and Coqunia Clams. In the summer we have put on masks and on a calm day spent hours belly down in the ocean watching them, they run the drop off and will come all the way up on the shelf with a wave to scraf up Sand Fleas and retreat back with the wave to behind the drop. In this situation you must put your bait right on the drop 2 feet outside the drop and you are fishing behind the fish and they wont see your bait. In the Fall they will be on the drop unless you are fishing a big East facing beach with a big outer bar that is well offshore, like Avon, then they can settle in anywhere in the slew on some unseen structure on the bottom.

Tackle is pretty simple, hand tied double dropper loop bottom rigs with 2 No. 4 Bear Paw spinner hooks, pretty much my standard. When the water is gin clear in the summer I will go to florocarbon and No. 5 naked hooks. In the Fall when the fish are bigger I move up to No. 3 or 2 hooks.

Bait, Hands down Softies, then Shrimp and Blood worms, in the Fall they will Hit cut Mullet as well.

I mostly fish for them in the early Fall and use a medium action 7ft. rod with 10 lb. Fireline.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Wilber, you are so right. Between you and Cdog, you guys have it. I'm surprised no else mentioned Softee's but here it is...

Sandfleas shed or go soft just like crabs do...and on any summer day you will find a few among all the regular hard ones.... and they shed real good about once a month! There are an abundance of softee's in the summer months..the way to really find the soft shell fleas is to go out at...NIGHT. They will be with the rest of the fleas running into the sand.

How do you find them?

Because they are soft, they can't bury up very deep...the BUMPS AND LUMPS you will find in the sand on the edge as the fleas scurry are...guess what.. ALL SOFT ONES.. 

Soft fleas get eaten quicker...no doubt..however the problem is EVERYTHING out there loves them like candy.

Here is the catch… starting in June...the 1st flea I want is the one full of eggs..hard or soft.
In the fall....it gets where ANY FLEA will get taken down but softees win out
In November and December...there are slim and none on soft or eggs.

Next July, get on the beach at nite and check the "bumps" that are left after the fleas dig down.. 

One more item..the HATTERAS CAST...won't work for sandfleaing very well. When you load the rod...you leave the fleas on the sand!!!...and you’re bare hooked...


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

FB, I have never had much luck finding soft flea's.Guess that is because I never thought of looking for em at night. Thanks.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*softies*

guy told me that a couple years ago for pomps ... I just sort out the soft ones and keep them in a seperate tub in the cooler ....

speaking of which how does everyone keep there fleas ... 

Same guy told me to get crushed shells and put in a tub and keep them in the cooler ... and wash them off a couple times a day

and use medium size ones .....


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

surfchunker said:


> speaking of which how does everyone keep there fleas ...


This is what I use. 

Surf Fish's tub. Works great!
.


----------



## CGSurfCaster (Dec 27, 2006)

Great info! This thread gets better every day. I'm luvin' the sand flea container. This is one of those threads that is bible bound.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

BB that's one fancy flea keeper.

If you can tell the "Busters" and load that thing up you just might get a real pleasant surprise. Middle Wilber and I were going to Hatteras once and heard that Fleas were hard to come by at the time, soooo we filled a butter tub with about a 100 in Kitty Hawk and headed down. I guess we had a bunch of busters in there cause when we got there we had 27 softies in the tub. That is more softies than I have ever had at one time in my life. Sorry to say we could never repeat the trick.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

BubbaBlue said:


> This is what I use.
> 
> Surf Fish's tub. Works great!
> .


 Awsume deal.. Never been able to keep the critters alive much more than overnight... I never knew about the toxins he was talking about,now it kinda makes sense as to why they seemed to die so easy..


----------



## Openboat (Oct 19, 2007)

Flea keeper looks great!
I’ll make one for fleas, one for crabs, one for eels,……
Anyone try that for minnows (without water) like Keith Kaufman talk about in his book?

How about more experiences with hooks?
I’ve been using the gold kahle (2) and red mutu light circle (#4), 
but am interested in a long shank circle 
so I can go back to #30 flouroclear (cheap!) without losing so many blues. 
Anyone try the mustad c71s ss? How about a cheaper saltwater alternative?


----------



## roadkillal (Feb 23, 2006)

my tribute to the Sea Mullethttp://roadkillal1959.tripod.com/roadkillalstributetotheseamullet/


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

roadkillal said:


> my tribute to the Sea Mullethttp://roadkillal1959.tripod.com/roadkillalstributetotheseamullet/


LOL  Too funny! Apparently you have way too much time on your hands. :beer: You need to go fishing.


----------



## roadkillal (Feb 23, 2006)

Jaws is on right now on TMC - I love that movie


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Now this is what I am talking about. This is why sometimes the net can be a wonderful place.


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

roadkillal said:


> my tribute to the Sea Mullethttp://roadkillal1959.tripod.com/roadkillalstributetotheseamullet/


Ur one sick freak road,,,,lol


----------



## roadkillal (Feb 23, 2006)

This spring I plan on refiliming The Good , The Bad and The Ugly with a Whiting, Bluefish and a Blow Toad


----------



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

Wilber said:


> In the Spring (as Cdog said) they hang on the inside of the outer bar, as the water warms they come right to the drop off and eat Sand Fleas and Coqunia Clams. In the summer we have put on masks and on a calm day spent hours belly down in the ocean watching them, they run the drop off and will come all the way up on the shelf with a wave to scraf up Sand Fleas and retreat back with the wave to behind the drop. In this situation you must put your bait right on the drop 2 feet outside the drop and you are fishing behind the fish and they wont see your bait. In the Fall *they will be on the drop *unless you are fishing a big East facing beach with a big outer bar that is well offshore, like Avon, then they can settle in anywhere in the slew on some unseen structure on the bottom.


yeppers....
Spring, Outside the breakers....
Summer, everywhere including the "drop"
Fall, drop only...
FRESH Shrimp..
Fleas... 
Bloodworms..

I've heard cut clam also, though Haven't tried that yet..

My Abosolute best day Mullet fishing was in April..
INSIDE on the ICW, @ Brunswick Fishing club, (Sunset harbor)..
Me and Dad, caught about 200 over the course of 2 days, each about 1 to 1-1/2 lbs each...
Using fresh Shrimp. Only time I've ever seen'em caught inside, in numbers like that..


----------



## tunadog (Feb 2, 2008)

As far as mullet and most fishing goes, I like to use circle and Kahle hooks. More often than not the fish hook themselves. Plus with those hooks you almost always get them in the corner of the mouth. So if you want to let them go (small fish are needed to make bigger fish) than its no problem. remeber always wet your hands first and be gentle with all fish you want to release. C&R


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Drumdum said:


> Awsume deal.. Never been able to keep the critters alive much more than overnight... I never knew about the toxins he was talking about,now it kinda makes sense as to why they seemed to die so easy..


If you don't have the fancy tubs, you can use dried sand. I've done that over the summer and it worked out great. I learned that from someone posted here. Put them in the tub and put some dried sand over them.

obtw.. thanks for the compliment above. Still my biggest was on a bunker that I was drum fishing. And still smaller than my buddy which pull the clicker when he was drum fishing also.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*also*

broke seashells work too instead of dry sand ..


----------



## drh146 (May 11, 2007)

Good thread guys...
So weve heard that one bait of choice is the sand flea. this is also my choice bait. 
Just looking to get all yalls opinion on how to hook them? i usually hook the in the body right before the tail sections start, sometimes coming up from the bottom, and sometimes going down from the top. 
I have heard of head hooking, and even hooking perpendicular to the body from one side to the other
how do you guys do it??


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*hook'em*

hook'em the way you did from the bottom 

sand fleas are great cause they are free ... but bloodworms are killer too


----------

